# Elite: Dangerous [Sammelthread]



## McDrake (15. Dezember 2014)

Damit man sich findet und nicht in den News Tipps und Gedanken verstreut werden, dachte ich, dss sowas hier doch Platz hat, oder?
Falls es sowas schon gibt, bitte löschen.

*Deutsche Handbücher mit Hintergrundinformation*:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/5jxh750heuhzedw/Elite+Dangerous.Pilots+Guide.Manual.Tutorial.pdf
https://www.se-corps.de/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/Einsteiger%20Guide%20M%C3%A4rz%202018.compressed.pdf

_Offizielles Handbuch_
https://d1wv0x2frmpnh.cloudfront.net/elite/website/assets/German-PlayersGuide-Latest.pdf

*Tools die man als Elite Pilot haben sollte sind:*

_Interessantes Tool, um die eigenen Fortschritte zu begutachten_
https://www.edsm.net/

_Welche Ware findet man wo?
Eine gute Handelsroute finden._
https://inara.cz/galaxy/
https://eddb.io/system

_Was kostet mich mein Schiff._
https://coriolis.io/

_Bestes Mining Tool_
https://edtools.cc/miner

_Sonstige Tools (nicht persönlich getestet)_
http://edcodex.info/?m=tools




*Tipps für Einsteiger (besonders Tipp 13)*




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-vLp1r6nmyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Heinz-Fiction (18. Dezember 2014)

Hmm ... wie siehts eigentlich mit Tests aus von der Vollversion? Ich besitze das Spiel bereits, befürchte aber, das es verissen wird und nicht mehr die nötige Unterstützung bekommt


----------



## GorrestFump (19. Dezember 2014)

Heinz-Fiction schrieb:


> Hmm ... wie siehts eigentlich mit Tests aus von der Vollversion? Ich besitze das Spiel bereits, befürchte aber, das es verissen wird und nicht mehr die nötige Unterstützung bekommt



Was lässt dich das glauben?
Die Tests lassen noch auf sich warten, da es erst seit 16.12. als Vollversion existiert.

Frage in eigener Sache:
Wie finde ich Kriegsgebiete wo geballert wird und ich Kohle für Abschüsse bekomme?
Hab das mal in einem Youtube-Video gesehen und will jetzt in den Combat einsteigen - ich bin bereit...


----------



## McDrake (19. Dezember 2014)

GorrestFump schrieb:


> Frage in eigener Sache:
> Wie finde ich Kriegsgebiete wo geballert wird und ich Kohle für Abschüsse bekomme?
> Hab das mal in einem Youtube-Video gesehen und will jetzt in den Combat einsteigen - ich bin bereit...



Hmm..Du kannst doch eigentlich sofort als Kopfgeldjäger Missionen annehmen.
Aber auch als Händler wird man schon mal aus dem Hyperraum gerissen von Piraten.
Wenn du den dann abschiesst, bekommst Du ebenfalls Credits.

Oder was meinst Du?
Massenschlachten?


----------



## GorrestFump (19. Dezember 2014)

Genau, in etwa Massenschlachten. Fraktionen gegen Fraktionen, du selber entscheidest dich für eine Seite und kriegst Kohle für Abschüsse.
Wie gesagt: In nem Youtube-Video gesehen... Finde ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## McDrake (19. Dezember 2014)

GorrestFump schrieb:


> Genau, in etwa Massenschlachten. Fraktionen gegen Fraktionen, du selber entscheidest dich für eine Seite und kriegst Kohle für Abschüsse.
> Wie gesagt: In nem Youtube-Video gesehen... Finde ich leider nicht mehr.



Hmm.. das ist wohl eh Zukunftsmusik.
Dafür müssten sich ja erst mal viele Spieler zusammenfinden.
Und dafür ist dann, wie Du selber schon geschrieben hast, die Zeit schon ein wenig knapp.
So oder so ist das Fraktions-Feature eh noch nicht so ganz implementiert, oder?


----------



## GorrestFump (19. Dezember 2014)

Hab's gefunden, Schlachten mit großen und vielen kleinen Schiffen wie hier (um die Kohle geht's zweitrangig - mehr ums "schlachten"):

http://youtu.be/V-jIKPsFKdg


----------



## McDrake (20. Dezember 2014)

GorrestFump schrieb:


> Hab's gefunden, Schlachten mit großen und vielen kleinen Schiffen wie hier (um die Kohle geht's zweitrangig - mehr ums "schlachten"):
> 
> http://youtu.be/V-jIKPsFKdg



Aha...
Ist das nicht auch eine Mission, die zufällig austaucht?


Hab aber auch mal ne Frage:
Bis jetzt hab ich nur gehandelt.
Jetzt soll ich, um meinen Rang zu verbessern, "Persönliche Waffen" übergeben.
Aber das Zielort ist ja eigentlich auch der Startpunkt.

Steh da bissl im Schilf.
Wahrscheinlich was einfaches, das ich da übersehe, oder?


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Dezember 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aha...
> Ist das nicht auch eine Mission, die zufällig austaucht?
> 
> 
> ...



Bei den Ruf-Verbesserungs-Missionen ist es meist so, dass du die Sachen auf eigene Kosten besorgen und der Station, auf der du den Auftrag angenommen hast, abgeben musst. Das heißt: Auftrag annehmen, einen Händler finden, der die Sachen verkauft (oder hoffen, dass du dir das Zeug irgendwo ergaunern kannst) und dann auf der entsprechenden Station wieder abgeben. Gibt meist kein Geld, aber dafür einen ordentlichen Ruf-Bonus. Solche Missionen verbinde ich meistens mit ein paar Kopfgeldjagden, um die Sache zu finanzieren.


----------



## Heinz-Fiction (23. Dezember 2014)

GorrestFump schrieb:


> Was lässt dich das glauben?
> Die Tests lassen noch auf sich warten, da es erst seit 16.12. als Vollversion existiert.



Das Spiel wird, wenn man sich nicht gerade dutzende Stunden an der Präsentation und dem Flugverhalten ergötzen kann, ziemlich schnell langweilig. Es fehlen noch etliche, teils elementare Features, wie etwa eine Clanbildung, Missionen für mehrere Leute, Abwechslung in allen Beschäftigungsfeldern. Sowas halt. Ein Blick ins Elite-Forum zählt alles im Detail auf. Ich mag das Grundgerüst wirklich, fantastische Atmosphäre und super Flugverhalten, aber man hat nach wenigen Stunden alles gesehen, außer die größten Schiffe, die man sich erkaufen muss.


----------



## GorrestFump (23. Dezember 2014)

Jep, da hast du recht !


----------



## Hawkins (23. Dezember 2014)

Mir persönlich als Fan von Freelancer und Privateer 1+2 fehlen ein paar Komfort-optionen. zB automatisches Andocken an Stationen bzw generell ein Autopilot um von A nach B zu fliegen. Es sieht zwar wirklich toll aus wenn man selbst an einer Station andockt bzw hineinfliegt, doch nach dem 50. mal ist es einfach nur noch ein Zeitfresser und wenig motivierend.

Das Game richtet sich zwar an Hardcore-Elite Fans, doch ich als ungeduldiger Casual  würde mir mehr Autopilot- Funkionen wünschen bzw Instant Docking. Gerne auch als Extra Ausrüstungsteil im Schiff das man sich erst kaufen muss.


----------



## GorrestFump (23. Dezember 2014)

Geht mir ähnlich. Ich kann zwar absolut verstehen, dass man als Hardcoreler drauf steht alles selbst rauszufinden und alles selbst zu machen, auch dass das vehement gefordert wird, aber erstens wer sagt sagt dass das so im Jahre 3300(?) realistisch ist und zweitens ist mir für soviele Vorgänge ganz einfach meine wenige Freizeit zu schade. Für so Sachen wie ewige Supercruises (die vom throttle her ja eh halbautomatisch sind...), ewiges Mining, ewige Suche nach Bounties usw. 
Ich hätte gerne genau dieses Elite, nur um etwa den Faktor 2-3 beschleunigt und mit der optionaler Automatisierung bzgl. mancher monotoner Vorgänge. Von mir aus kann dann Automatisierung "bestraft" werden indem bspw. manuell etwas effizienter und schneller sein kann, wenn man bspw. Landungen perfekt beherrscht (das würde ich mir bspw. nicht nehmen lassen) - den Landecomputer kannst dir ja kaufen. Heutzutage parken Autos selbständig ein und fahren autonom, wieso soll in 3300 der Bedienkomfort nicht deutlich weiter fortgeschritten sein.
Etwa weil das 1984 in Elite nicht möglich war


----------



## Vordack (5. Januar 2015)

So, hab die ersten Tage mit Elite verbracht.

Erster Eindruck war sehr ernüchternd, ich kam mit der Steuerung (Gamepad) absolut nicht klar. Meinen Sidewinder FF 2 konnte ich nicht finden. Alo hab ich das Spiel viruell entnervt in die Ecke geschmissen.

Irgendwann in den Feiertagen holte ich mir dann den HOTAS von Thrustmaster für 40 Tacken. Seit dem habe ich schon 2 Nächte durchgezockt, habe momentan den Hauler und ca. 50.000 Credits.

Was soll ich sagen, ich bin begeistert! Die Landeanflüge bringen derart Spaß. Ich habe mir ein kleines Notizheftechen geholt in dem ich pro Seite 1 Basis habe und per Hand die Preise festhalte  Wie in alten Zeiten! Momentan konzentriere ich mich auf das Handeln, bekomme mittlerweile ca. 10k Profit pro Run mit 2 Jumps.

Eigentlich sind solche Spiele ja "einfach"  Geld ist a und o und mit viel Geld kann man auch leicht viel Gewinn machen da man eine kleinere Gewinnspanne braucht. Also ist nur der Anfang langwierig und es ist eben schwer das neu verdiente Geld nicht sofort in neue Ausrüstung zu stecken.

Ich bin gespannt wie mich das Spiel in Zukunft weiter reizen wird und auf die anderen Verdienwege


----------



## MrFob (17. August 2016)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten virtuellen Weltraum Tourismus,

Ich belebe diesen alten thread mal wieder neu, da ich ein paar Fragen an alle habe, die nach wie vor ED spielen.

Generell ist die Frage: Wie ist das Spiel heute so? Hat es sich nochmal stark veraendert im Vergleich zum Release im Dex. 2014? Ich weiss noch, als ich damals die Berichte gelesen habe war ich nicht begeistert, zu langweilig, zu schlecht steuerbar, zu kompliziert, zu langsam und keine Story.

Allerdings bin ich jetzt nach recht intensiven No Man's Sky Spielen auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass mit diese Dinge im richtigen Spiel vielleicht gar nicht so viel ausmachen als gedacht.

Jetzt habe ich etwas recherchiert und herraus gefunden, dass es ja einige hoch relevante Updates gab, die z.B. den Fraktionen mehr Tiefe verleihen, etc. und dann ist da natuerlich noch Horizons, mit dem man jetzt auf Planeten landen und rumfahren kann, das klingt doch schon sehr cool.

Drum hier meine Fragen:
1. In wie weit kann man den Test der PCG von damals noch so stehen lassen? Was sind die wichtigsten Aenderungen im Vergleich?
2. Hat sich an der Steuerung etwas geaendert/verbessert (ich wuerde es am liebsten mit der Maus steuern aber der Test sagt das sei fast unmoegich)?
3. Bringt es das herumfahren auf Planeten? Wieviel Abwechslung hat Horizons nochmal ins Spiel gebracht?
4. Wurde etwas am Pacing geaendert? Im Test von damals steht, dass es Stunden dauern kann, bis man ein paar Piraten fuer eine Mission aufspuert. Das klingt mir dann doch etwas arg traege. Gibt es da inzwischen Moeglichkeiten fuer etwas schnelleres gameplay?
5. Ich habe auch von ED:Arena gelesen, aber soweit ich das kapiert habe handelt es sich hierbei um ein Stand Alone, das kein grosses Universum mehr bietet snodern ledigilich kleine Arenen fuer kurze PvP Duelle, ist das so?
6. Gibt es noch anderes zu beachten, dass ich gar nicht auf dem Plan habe? Meint ihr, fuer einen Scifi/Weltraum Enthusiasten, dem Spiele wie Freelancer und eben auch NMS gefallen, der aber eben auch kein Fan von ultrakomplexen Flugsimulatoren ist ist ED etwas?

Waere fuer jegliche Erfahrungsberichte und Infos dankbar!


----------



## McDrake (18. August 2016)

Bins grad wieder recht intensiv am spielen, hab aber erst heut Abend Zeit um mehr zu schreiben. 
Aber was ich schon loswerden will: Warum mit Maus?
Hab zuerst mit einem normalen Joy gespielt und das ging recht gut. Mut einem günstugen Hotas kommt aber das "coole" Feeling und noch bessere Kontrolle.

Sowas kostet nicht viel und macht auch bei anderen Flugspielen Sinn und Spass.

Gestern per Zufall gelesen:
http://www.eurogamer.de/articles/20...zeit-ist-reif-in-elite-dangerous-einzusteigen


----------



## MrFob (18. August 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bins grad wieder recht intensiv am spielen, hab aber erst heut Abend Zeit um mehr zu schreiben.
> Aber was ich schon loswerden will: Warum mit Maus?
> Hab zuerst mit einem normalen Joy gespielt und das ging recht gut. Mut einem günstugen Hotas kommt aber das "coole" Feeling und noch bessere Kontrolle.
> 
> ...


Cool, danke schonmal im Vorraus. 
Bin fuer jegliche Erfahrungsberichte dankbar. Ich ahb ja versucht mich etwas im Internet einzulesen aber Reviews der aktuellen Version zu finden ist gar nicht so einfach.

Zum Thema Maus vs. Joystick: Ich habe hier sogar noch einen (etwas aelteren) Cybertek Stick rumliegen und habe mich schon oefters damit versucht. Habe aber festgestellt, dass ich in praktisch allen Spielen mit der Maus viel praeziser (sogar solchen, bei denen ausdruecklich ein Stuck empfohlen wird). Irgendwie kann ich mit nem Stick nicht gut umgehen. Das einzige Spiel, was ich erfolgreich mit einem Flightstick kontrolliert habe war HAWX, weil man da erst gar nicht zielen muss. 
Und da ich Weltraumspiele (auch solche wie X) gerne eher kampflastig spiele ist zielen halt doch eher wichtig.

Aber wer weiss, bin schon offen dafuer, dem Stick bei Elite nochmal ein Chance zu geben wenn mir das Spiel ansonsten sehr gut gefaellt, eine halbwegs ordentlich hingepatchte Maussteuerung waere fuer mich aber definitiv nochmal ein Pluspunkt.


----------



## McDrake (18. August 2016)

Kann heut leider nicht mehr schreiben (anderweitige Prioritäten...)
Aber hoffe, spätestens Samstag, weitere PERSÖNLICHE Eindrücke zu schreiben. 
Sorry


----------



## MrFob (18. August 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Kann heut leider nicht mehr schreiben (anderweitige Prioritäten...)
> Aber hoffe, spätestens Samstag, weitere PERSÖNLICHE Eindrücke zu schreiben.
> Sorry



Mach dir keinen Stress, ist nicht so wahnsinning eilig. NMS wird mich schon noch etwas beschaeftigen und "zur Not" kommt ja auch noch Deus Ex raus!


----------



## McDrake (20. August 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des gepflegten virtuellen Weltraum Tourismus,
> 
> Ich belebe diesen alten thread mal wieder neu, da ich ein paar Fragen an alle habe, die nach wie vor ED spielen.
> 
> ...



Sodele
Ich kann hier natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung kund tun und die beruhen auf meiner Spielweise.
Und die beruht meist auf dem Ausführen von Lieferaufträgen.

Die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur... hab ich ehrlich gesagt nie ausprobiert.
Mit Joy machts schon Spass, weil es sich halt um eine Art Simulation handelt.
Und ich hab auch Stunden damit verbracht, die Steuerung und Tasten für mich persönlich zu konfigurieren.
Ich passe die Steuerung auch jetzt noch manchmal minim an, wenn mir eine neue Idee kommt.
Einerseits kann das als mühsam betrachtet werden, andererseits ists gut, dass einem diese Möglichkeit gegeben wird.
Obs komplex ist oder nicht, ist schwer zu beantworten.
Hatte bei den ersten Starts und Landungen schon Mühe.
Inzwischen geht das sehr rasch von statten. 

So ist das ganze Spiel: Man muss sich Zeit nehmen um zu experimentieren.
Ich hab mich mal kurz für den Erzabbau interessiert. War dann aber nicht so mein Ding.

Der Negativ-Punkt, dass man im Supercruise sehr lange fliegen muss:
Tja, wen man eine Mission nur annimmt, weil sie viel Kohle bringt und nicht auf die Karte schaut...
Oft sind einfache Lieferaufträge, welche viel Geld versprechen halt am Ende des Systems. Und da kann man teilweise wirklich 10 Minuten lang fliegen.
Wenn man sich zuvor aber die Karte anschaut, sieht man sowas aber sehr schnell.
Da mache ich lieber in der Zeit zwei kleinere Aufträge, welche mir schlussendlich gleich viel Geld bringen, aber in der Summe mehr Ruhm und Ehre.
Oder noch besser: Man schaut sich alle Aufträge genau an. Denn ich hatte schon Kurier-Flüge, bei denen ich gleich vier Aufträge gleichzeitig erledigen konnte.
Waren zwar verschiedene Fraktionen, aber was solls. Geld ist Geld .P

Planetenlandungen bringen auch mehr Missionsvielfalt.
Die Steuerung ist aber recht gewöhnungsbedürftig... und ich muss da ein paar Konfigurationen machen
Würds nicht mehr missen wollen.

Seit dem Release ists alles auch lebendiger geworden, da mehr Funksprüche zu hören sind, Portraits erscheinen, etc.

Ich hab selber Freelacer sehr lange gespielt.
Aber da triebt einem die Story vorwärts.
Das ist hier bei mir nicht der Fall. 
Ich kann mir die Motivation eigentlich auch nicht erklären 

Das Fazit des Tests kann man aber noch immer übernehmen:
Man muss sich grade zu Beginn, wie schon gesagt, (sehr?) viel Zeit nehmen.
Alles nach eigenem Gusto konfigurieren, Seinen Weg suchen und hoffentlich finden, dafür das beste Schiff kaufen und richtig ausrüsten...

Arena ist nur PvP, habs nicht ausprobiert, da mir sowas nicht zusagt


----------



## MrFob (20. August 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Sodele
> 
> Snip



Super!!! Vielen Dank fuer die Eindruecke. Ja, das deckt sich im grossen und ganzen schon noch sehr mit den Tests vno damals. Klingt als haetten sich hauptsaechlich Details geaendert. Besonders das lange "geradeaus fliegen schreckt mich halt auch etwas ab. Frueher waere so was kein Problem gewesen aber wenn ich heute mal ein paar Stunden zum spielen habe, dann will ich nicht unbedingt nur geradeaus fliege, ueberspitzt gesagt! 

Ich denke ich werde es mir mal im naechsten Sale zulegen, wenn die Deluxe Edition nicht gerade 60 Euro kostet. Werde dann mal berichten, wie ich damit zurechtkomme. Vielen Dank nochmal, hast mir sehr weiter geholfen!


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2016)

Livestream zum  2.2-Launch:
https://www.youtube.com/user/FrontierDevelopments/live

24.10.16 14:00

Trailer dazu




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iojsbuOzEuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2016)

Patch und Servers sind jetzt online.
Guten Flug und profitable Geschäfte wünsche ich dann mal (und evtl Geduld beim download zZ   )


----------



## Elektrostuhl (25. Oktober 2016)

Wollte den Trailer auch gerade posten.


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2016)

Download schwankt zwischen 0.09 und 10 MB/s
Also zwischen 4 Tagen und 15 Minuten


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2016)

Installiert und funktioniert.
Hab jetzt allerdings das Gefühl, dass man weniger verdint bei normalen Frachtmissionen.
Oder ich hatte Pech bei den ersten zwei, drei Stationen.
Aber darum geht mir ja auch nicht hauptsächlich.

Die Weite zieht mich weiter an.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (25. April 2017)

Update 2.3.01 wurde heute aufgespielt. Hier der Changelog.


----------



## i-suffer-rock (30. April 2017)

Mich hat das Spiel doch sehr gepackt mittlerweile. Nach 50+ Stunden hatte ich auch genug Geld für ein bestens ausgestattetes Forschungsschiff und machte mich auf dem Weg in Richtung Rand der Galaxie. Das erste Touristenziel auf dem Weg: der "Seemöwen-Nebel", etwa 3500 Lichtjahre von der Erde entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Während die farblichen Markierungen ganz links die Ausweitung der menschlichen Zivilisation zeigen, und damit meinen Startpunkt, (an sich bereits ein gewaltig großes Gebiet), zeigt die blaue Markierung weiter rechts das erste Sternensystem auf meiner Reise an, das noch unerforscht war. Dort war also vor mir noch kein anderer Spieler (oder es war jemand dort aber hat es nie zurück nach Hause geschafft). Die blaue Markierung ganz rechts zeigt die aktuelle Position meines Schiffes im "Seemöwen-Nebel"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der "Seemöwen-Nebel" von außen kurz vor dem Eintreten. In der Umgebung des Nebels und darin tauchen vermehrt "junge" Sterne auf, ich vermute weil in so einem Nebel Sterne erst noch entstehen. Und an jungen Sternen kann man das Schiff nicht auftanken, aber zum Glück ist der Nebel nicht allzu groß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Impressionen aus dem Inneren des Nebels.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weitere Eindrücke aus dem Nebel, ein Vuklanplanet daneben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es kann dunkel werden in so einem Nebel.


----------



## Batze (1. Januar 2021)

Ich bring den alten mal wieder ein wenig nach oben.
Auch wegen Epic weil sie ja Neulich das Spiel verschenk haben und wie man so in einigen Thread verfolgen konnte doch immer noch, oder schon wieder, einige Commander dazugekommen sind/wieder eingestiegen sind.
Und, es kommt ja bald ein Neues AddOn.
Lasst uns also das Elite Universum stürmen und hier Tipps und Tricks und Hilfe und was auch immer vergeben.


----------



## McDrake (1. Januar 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich bring den alten mal wieder ein wenig nach oben.
> Auch wegen Epic weil sie ja Neulich das Spiel verschenk haben und wie man so in einigen Thread verfolgen konnte doch immer noch, oder schon wieder, einige Commander dazugekommen sind/wieder eingestiegen sind.
> Und, es kommt ja bald ein Neues AddOn.
> Lasst uns also das Elite Universum stürmen und hier Tipps und Tricks und Hilfe und was auch immer vergeben.



Hab im Startposting "Deine" Links aus dem anderen Thread eingefügt.


----------



## Batze (1. Januar 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hab im Startposting "Deine" Links aus dem anderen Thread eingefügt.



Top. 
Könnte man ja mal Überarbeiten, denn so einiges hat sich ja geändert.
Ich versuche mal eine Kleine/Mini Liste zu stellen was wirklich an externen gebraucht wird, also so was ich jetzt so mitbekommen habe. Viel braucht man nicht wirklich.
Und dazu eine Kleine Beschreibung, weil vieles eben auf Englisch ist. Ich musste mich da auch erstmal durcharbeiten.


----------



## Batze (1. Januar 2021)

Erster Tipp
Bestes Mining Tool was es wohl derzeit gibt.
https://edtools.cc/miner

Man gibt oben sein System ein wo man gerade farmt. Mein Tip: *Hyades Sector DB-X D1-112* für Laser Mining, da der  Zweite Planet, ist so ein kleiner. Da gibt es Hotspots für Painit und Platin. Ich würde erstmal momentan Platin wählen, bringt mehr.
Das System gibt man dann in das Tool ein und sieht sofort wo es die besten Preise in der Umgebung gibt, mir LY entfernung. Genial.
Sieht dann so aus. 
https://pixhost.to/show/172/180737312_elite-hyades2.jpg


----------



## Batze (1. Januar 2021)

Dann noch das beste für alle die neue Schiffe kaufen möchten, also alle, und die Ausstatten wollen/müssen. Hier habt ihr vorweg den 100% Überblick was es kostet und was ihr wo einbauen könnte.
Hier das beste.
https://coriolis.io/
Das ganze geht auch 100% auf Deutsch, falls es jetzt nicht automatisch übernommen worden ist. Einfach oben Rechts auf die Einstellungen gehen und auf Deutsch stellen.
Bestes Schiff Tool was es gibt. Ihr könnt vieles oben anklicken wonach ihr sucht, z.B. max. Fracht, oder Sprungreichweite usw.


----------



## Batze (1. Januar 2021)

Super, ich sehe im Startpost hast du meine jetzigen Tipps ganz schnell mit eingebracht.
Super Support von dir.


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2021)

Postet doch gerne mal ein paar Wünsche (gerade die Neueinsteiger) was ihr noch an Tipps&Tricks gerne sehen wollt, oder wo es bei euch hackt.
Wäre schade wenn der Thread wieder untergeht, und das nächste AddOn ist ja im kommen.


----------



## McDrake (12. Januar 2021)

In der letzten MCV hats News zur neuen Stellar-Forge-Technik (die Engine, welche die Milchstrasse in Elite berechnet). Scheint so, als on man einiges mehr an Abwechslung bekommt, was Planeten betrifft. Hört sich gut an:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lgwhlgzvI5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (13. Januar 2021)

Konsolenversionen von Odyssey sind verschoben auf Ende 2021.
Pc-Version sollte noch diesen Frühling an den Start gehen.
Im Epic-Store wurde Elite während der Gratiswoche 8 Millionen mal "gekauft". 
Es wurde bekannt gegeben, dass sich Elite (zuvor) insgesamt 4 Millionen mal verkauft wurde.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aimsnu5nuSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Batze (29. Januar 2021)

> Im Epic-Store wurde Elite während der Gratiswoche 8 Millionen mal "gekauft".
> Es wurde bekannt gegeben, dass sich Elite (zuvor) insgesamt 4 Millionen mal verkauft wurde.


Das soll nochmal einer sagen das sich der Epic Store nicht lohnt auch für die Studios.
Das sind dann eben neue Spieler für das kommende AddOn, was ja wohl auch so geplant war.

PS: Ich war jetzt fast 3 Woche  nicht On wegen Elite, Sorry. Hatte andere Games auf dem Schirm und konnte hier nicht wirklich Supporten.


----------



## McDrake (6. Februar 2021)

Mit Odyssey wirds ca 20% mehr Planeten geben, auf denen man landen kann (Planeten mit leichter Atmosphäre).

Es wird angegeben, wer als erster seinen Fuss auf einen Planeten setzt. Analog zu "First Discovery" etc

Wieviele Sternensysteme sind entdeckt worden in Eilte?
"A half of a half percent"





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=higVePtqvoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Es gibt noch einiges zu tun


----------



## Batze (6. Februar 2021)

Na dann kann ich ja noch ein paar Millionen jetzt besuchen gehen. Sind ja eben nur ein paar in dieser kleinen Milchstrasse. Der ein oder andere Plani fällt bestimmt für den kleinen Batze ab.
Und wehe einer von euch setzt seine Käsefüße dann auf meine schönen eigenen Plani, das kostet dann fette Käsefuß Lizenz Gebühren. Hehe.
Meine Anaconda wartet schon auf Euch.


----------



## McDrake (20. Februar 2021)

Wiedermal eine Folge Discovery Scanner.
Das sind YT-Episoden von Frontier, in denen es um die technischen Aspekte von Elite geht.
Diesmal gings darum, wie Planeten "entstehen". Wie eine Galaxie voll mit Planeten berechnet wird, bzw entsteht.
Die Verantwortliche vom Renderingteam, Kay Ross gibt da ausführliche Infos:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e2AJS_-bTg0:85

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Da ist sehr viel Mathematik und Wissenschaft dahinter. Es wird ja nicht jeder Planet, nicht mal System von Hand generiert...unmöglich bei dieser Grösse. 

Interessant ist auch, dass jeder Planet beim Launch von Odyssey neu generiert wird.
Also Planeten, welche man jetzt sieht und/oder auf denen man landen kann, werden danach anders aussehen.
Zum Beispiel werden Berge auf Planeten mit hoher Schwerkraft eher flacher sein als bisher. 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Beleuchtung ebenfalls eine grosse Rolle spielt (Atmosphäre, was für ein Stern beleuchtet, etc)
Die neue Technik wird natürlich auch bei jenen zu sehen sein, welche nur das Grundspiel besitzen.

Spannend: Die neue Technik soll dazu entwickelt worden sein um für spätere Sachen gewappnet zu sein... was auch immer das heissen mag (Erdähnliche Planeten? Belebte Planeten?)


----------



## McDrake (11. März 2021)

Neue Infos zu Odyssey:
- KI, welche im "Heist"-Video gezeigt wurde, war auf einem alten Stand und sei verbessert worden.
- Stirbt man, während man zu fuss unterwegs ist, kann man wählen wo man Respawnen möchte:
Ist das eigene Schiff in der Nähe, kann man da weitermachen. Oder auf der nächsten Raumstation
-Man verliert keine Waffen, wenn man stirbt. Verliert aber alles, was im "Rucksack" ist.
- Je nach Rüstung ht man mehr oder weniger Platz im Inventar.
Kampfrüstungen werden weniger Platz haben, jene zum erkunden, mehr.
- Infiltrationen sollen verschiedene Vorgehensweisen bieten: Stealth oder "feuer frei" oder..
-Alpha startet am 29.3. und wird ca 6 Wochen dauern.
-(Aus)Rüstung kann man in einem SRV oder einem Schiff wechseln
-Das eigene SRV kann auch von andren Personen gefahren werden.
-"Frontline Solutions" scheint für grössere Schlachten zu stehen. Allerdings keine genaueren Infos dazu.
-Keine Zero-G-Umgebung zu Fuss


----------



## McDrake (17. März 2021)

Keine schlechten Zahlen.
- Laut Frontier, bzw deren Börsenmerkler, sind in Elite 500'000 aktive Spieler pro Monat eingeloggt.
(Vergleich zu Eve Onlone: 300'000)
- Man rechnet mit einer Million verkaufter Kopien von Odyssey im ersten Jahr auf PC und Konsolen




__ Reddit
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/EliteDangerous/comments/m22hu5

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


bzw:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H9tuRn2REgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (25. März 2021)

Spaziergang durch eine Raumstation in der PreAlpha




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IdGVRurBXgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Batze (25. März 2021)

Sieht doch teils ganz nett aus.


----------



## McDrake (26. März 2021)

Infos aus dem Livestream:
Die Aussicht auf das Innere der Station ist Live. Bedeutet, da sieht man wirklich, wenn Spieler starten und landen (also kein Script). Ca 800 (!?) Musiksamples für die verschiedenen Bars sind integriert.
Es war nicht einfach, alles so kompakt wie Möglich zu gestalten, damit die Wege nicht zu lang werden.
Wenn man will, kann man in ein paar Minuten Missionen abholen und wieder verschwinden.
Aber es durfte auch nicht zu klein werden, damit man auch miteinander interagieren kann.

Natürlich wirds verschiedene Arten von Stationen geben.
Was für mich am spannendsten sein wird zu sehen, wie sie das hinbekommen haben.
Denn es gibt in Elite ja hunderte von Stationen. Wie stark werden die sich unterscheiden von der Atmosphäre her.

Infos zu den Alpha-Phasen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Phase1: 
Nur ein System, keine Schiffe (Flug per APEX-Taxi), nur ein System.
Hier gehts wohl hauptsächlich um die Technik an und für sich. Kämpfe werden kein Thema sein. 
Es wird Missionen geben, hauptsächlich Liefermissionen und ähnliches

Phase 2: Combat
Spielbereich wird auf 20 Lichtjahre vergrössert.
Schiffe werden erwerbbar sein. Kampfanzug wird ebenfalls integriert.
Frontline Solutions wird eingeführt. Das sind Kampfzonen, welche man schon aus Raumkämpfen kennt.
Hier aber dann auf der Planetenoberfläche. Bin gespannt, wie sich da dann die Technik macht.

Phase 3: Exploration
Spielbereich 50 Lichtjahre. Beinhaltet Planeten, welche noch nicht erkundet wurde.
Forschungsanzug wird freigeschaltet. Analysieren und Sammeln von (organischen) Objekten wird möglich sein.

Phase 4: Compapatability
Der aktuelle Spielstand des Spielers wird kopiert und in die Alpha integriert.
Im Prinzip das, was geschieht, wenn Odyssey veröffentlich wird. Aber unter Testumgebung.


Wie lange diese Phasen gehen, steht noch nicht fest... eigentlich logisch.
Phase 3 zu starten, wenn Phase 1 noch nicht funktioniert, bringt nicht viel.


----------



## Frullo (26. März 2021)

Bin sowas von gespannt auf das Teil! Hoffe wirklich, Montag geht's los - hab so richtig Bock, das ED-Universum mal zu Fuss zu erkunden


----------



## McDrake (26. März 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Bin sowas von gespannt auf das Teil! Hoffe wirklich, Montag geht's los - hab so richtig Bock, das ED-Universum mal zu Fuss zu erkunden


Bin auch mächtig gespannt. 
Einerseits, was die Technik angeht:
Grade was Frontline angeht... wie gross werden da die Schlachten? Funktioniert der Netcode?
Im Weltraum kann ja da mal eher "geschummelt" werden, was das angeht. Aber auch da wirds "dank" P2P schnell mal 
Bei FirstPerson-Fights sind Lags aber eine üblere Sache (in meinem Empfinden).
Wie stark geht man da gegen Cheater vor? Davon hört man bei Frontier praktisch nie was.

Andererseits, was das Gameplay angeht:
Wie gut ist das "Footplay" integriert?
Macht es Spass, sich auszurüsten und auf anderen Planeten Samples zu ergattern?
Ich bin ja eher der Forscher... ab wann wirds langweilig?
MP-Fights sind von Natur aus dynamisch. Aber Proben finden... warum nicht mit dem SRV? 
Warum muss das zu Fuss geschehen?

Ich fand die Präsentation gut und die Infos, welche im Livetream kamen interessant.
Aber ich mag mich Wiederholen:
Wie lange hält der Effekt an, in einer Station Dinge zu erledigen, welche man zu 90% auch übers Schiffmenü erledigen kann?


----------



## Frullo (26. März 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bin auch mächtig gespannt.
> Einerseits, was die Technik angeht:
> Grade was Frontline angeht... wie gross werden da die Schlachten? Funktioniert der Netcode?
> Im Weltraum kann ja da mal eher "geschummelt" werden, was das angeht. Aber auch da wirds "dank" P2P schnell mal
> ...


Bin ebenfalls eher der Forscher - aber falls dann mal was in die Richtung "Thargoiden-Basis infiltrieren" kommt, dann wäre ich bei den Fights voll dabei und würde mich dann wohl auch in den Open-Mode wagen, um mich anderen Spielern anzuschliessen - das wäre ja dann wohl voll das "Starship-Trooper-Feeling" 

Und so wie es aussieht ist die erste Phase wohl vor allem darauf ausgelegt, den Netcode hinzukriegen - was der "Make or Brake"-Punkt bei Odyssey werden dürfte.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich mit  einem Freund bereits abgemacht, uns so bald wie möglich auf einer Station in der Bar zu einem Bierchen zu treffen - was zu Corona-Zeiten doch recht praktisch ist, bzw. dem RL-Erlebnis noch am nächsten kommen dürfte 

So oder so - jede Erweiterung die dazu führt, dass zusätzliche mögliche Beschäftigungen in ED verfügbar werden kann ich nur begrüssen. Klar, repetitiv wird es wohl früher oder später trotzdem, aber das hat mich bei ED nie gestört.

Aktuell sind mein Freund und ich mit unseren Trägern unterwegs zum Beagle Point: Es fehlen uns noch ca. 20'000 LJ, allerdings haben wir gerade ein System mit einem Double-Hotspot an Diamanten/Leerenopalen gefunden, den wir nun genüsslich abfarmen  - würde dadurch gerne die Kosten für den Träger (5 Mia+) sowie für den Trip (20'000 Tonnen Tritium) amortisieren, was aber angesichts des Diamantenpreis-Nerfs dennoch schwierig werden dürfte.

Cool wäre es natürlich, wenn wir genau kurz vor Phase 4 beim Beagle Point bzw. Salomé's Reach ankommen würden - dann könnte ich als einer der ersten ein "zu Fuss-Bild" vom am weitesten von Sol entfernten Punkt in der Galaxis posten


----------



## Frullo (16. April 2021)

Inzwischen hat die Alpha zu Odyssey Phase 3 erreicht - das heisst, man kann jetzt pflanzen scannen bzw. Proben "sammeln". Leider ist das Feature meines Erachtens nicht wirklich gelungen: Das Mini-Game, um einen Scan durchzuführen / eine Probe zu entnehmen ist extrem nervtötend - die Idee stammt wohl vom Mining, wo man bei Tiefenbohrungen im richtigen Moment die Ladung hochgehen lassen muss, um das Mineral zu extrahieren - aber beim Mining ist es definitiv besser implementiert und macht auch mehr Sinn - zudem ist dort auch die Toleranzgrenze nicht so krass eingestellt wie beim Pflanzenscan/Probenentnahme. 

Wer sich selbst ein Bild machen möchte, ab Minute 27:00 ist das Minigame zu sehen:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VtCtVzZld-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Des weiteren, kann ein Schiff nun auch auf Planeten automatisch landen (keine Ahnung, ob dies vor Odyssey bereits der Fall war, da ich weder mit Lande- noch mit Supercruise-Computer spiele) - allerdings ist auch dies nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei, denn manchmal landet das Schiff so, dass man zwar mit dem SRV raus kann, aber dann nicht wegfahren kann, weil Steine herumliegen, die einem den Weg versperren. Zwar kann man dieses Problem dadurch umgehen, dass man das Schiff wegschickt (und dadurch auch auf schwierigerem Gelände einen Weg finden kann, bzw. mal kurz einen "Luftsprung" machen kann, um aus der Situation rauszukommen. Leider ist aber dasselbe Problem auch dann vorhanden, wenn man das Schiff ruft - unter Umständen landet es so, dass man mit dem SRV nicht reinkommt.

Es gibt aber durchaus auch Positives zu berichten: Zum einen sind die Vistas  auf den Planeten jetzt noch schöner als sie es vorher waren. Zum anderen ist das Gelände nun tatsächlich interessanter geworden, so dass ein Freund und ich uns schon mehrere SRV-Rennen geliefert haben (die allesamt er gewonnen hat), die es durchaus in Sich hatten.

Alles in Allem gefällt mir Odyssey ganz gut, auch wenn es noch hier und da noch etwas Feinschliff benötigt.


----------



## McDrake (19. Mai 2021)

Preload für Odyssey scheint gestartet worden zu sein.
Zumindest teilweise:




__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1395034338786435082

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Scheint zu funktionieren.
Man hat gelernt


----------



## 1xok (19. Mai 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Scheint zu funktionieren.
> Man hat gelernt


Auf Steam ist das Basisspiel zudem im Sale.


----------



## Batze (20. Mai 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Auf Steam ist das Basisspiel zudem im Sale.


Das Basisspiel gibt es schon Monate in diversen Keyshops für knapp 6€ zu kaufen. Und kürzlich war es ja auch bei Epic kostenlos zu schnappen.


----------



## McDrake (21. Mai 2021)

Der Start zu Odyssey verlief nicht gut.
In den Frontier-Foren ist ein Shitstorm am wüten (wenn auch in gemässigtem Tonfall) und auf Steam sind die Bewertungen zZ 
"grösstenteils negativ"
Und das in meinen Augen zurecht.
Massive technische Probleme sind nach wie vor vorhanden, welche in der (bezahlten) Alpha drin waren.


----------



## McDrake (21. Mai 2021)

Zweiter Hotfix wird in den nächsten Minuten aufgespielt
und
David Braben entschuldigt sich persönlich für den Launch:
_"Greetings Commanders,


With our first hotfix now released and another one arriving very shortly, I wanted to take a moment to address the wider community feedback and reports regarding performance issues, server outages, and bug reports within Elite Dangerous Odyssey.  
 
First and foremost, I would like to apologise wholeheartedly to those who have been suffering from these problems. I would like to reassure you that we take these issues very seriously and that they are our top priority and focus.  
 
Our second hotfix will be released very soon, which we hope will address more of the reported bugs and bring further stability improvements into the game.  We will continue to work on updates which will resolve more bugs and improve stability further.
 
Some of our players are reporting poor performance on machines where we would expect the performance to be good, and others are saying it is fine. We are trying to get to the bottom of this. I have been playing on my old home machine from 2014, which has an Intel i7 Extreme CPU and a GTX 980 GPU, 16 Gb RAM, playing at 1080p full screen at Ultra. I was doing this so I could have a good feel for how the game was playing on older hardware, and I used this same machine during Alpha. I have also been playing on a high spec 2021 dev machine.

I would like to thank you all for your patience and support. The Elite Dangerous community has always been at the heart of the game. We understand that there are a number of players who have had problems accessing and playing the game and I can assure you that we are focusing fully on improving this for those affected and communicating with you openly and regularly about how these issues are being addressed.  
 
Thank you all, 



David"_

Schauen wer mal


----------



## Batze (22. Mai 2021)

ich warte da noch ein paar Wochen bis sich das alles eingependelt hat und ich dann beim AddOn zuschlagen. 
Wobei, dieser ganze Ballerkrempel auf Planeten ist eh nicht so mein Ding. Will Weltraum die Schiffe abschießen und keinen klassischen Shooter spielen. Da gibt es andere Alternativen wo ich das machen kann.


----------



## McDrake (22. Mai 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> ich warte da noch ein paar Wochen bis sich das alles eingependelt hat und ich dann beim AddOn zuschlagen.
> Wobei, dieser ganze Ballerkrempel auf Planeten ist eh nicht so mein Ding. Will Weltraum die Schiffe abschießen und keinen klassischen Shooter spielen. Da gibt es andere Alternativen wo ich das machen kann.


Ich will erforschen. und dafür ist die neue Plantettech eigentlich was ganz cooles, wenns funktioniert
Aber in diesem technischen Zustand... :/

Was auch nervt bei den Fussmissionen: Anscheinend muss man bei jeder dieser Missionen mit einer "Straftat" begehen, oder zumindest "unethisch" verhalten um sie zu erfüllen. 
Dann ist ein Teil des "Realismus" flöten gegangen:
Selbst X Lichtjahre von der Bubble efferent, in den Weiten der Galaxie, wo noch nie jemand gewesen ist, gibts Systeme mit mehreren Planeten auf denen 3-4 (menschliche) Absturzstellen verzeichnet sind.


----------



## Batze (22. Mai 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Selbst X Lichtjahre von der Bubble efferent, in den Weiten der Galaxie, wo noch nie jemand gewesen ist, gibts Systeme mit mehreren Planeten auf denen 3-4 (menschliche) Absturzstellen verzeichnet sind.


Also das ist dann wirklich so ziemlich unrealistisch geworden. Kann ja nicht sein wenn ich mal wieder auf Erkundung durch All düse weit weit weg von der Bubble bin bei jedem System wo ich dann tanke Planeten sind wo es menschliche Absturzstellen gibt.


----------



## 1xok (22. Mai 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Also das ist dann wirklich so ziemlich unrealistisch geworden. Kann ja nicht sein wenn ich mal wieder auf Erkundung durch All düse weit weit weg von der Bubble bin bei jedem System wo ich dann tanke Planeten sind wo es menschliche Absturzstellen gibt.


Also mir ist vor einigen Wochen jenseits von Colonia eine Planetenverteidigungseinheit (Bembo Dragons) begegnet, die damit in fast 23T Lichtjahren Entfernung vom Gebiet ihrer Fraktion (Bembo) operierte. Und natürlich war es ein unentdecktes System:








						EDSM - Elite Dangerous Star Map
					

Das galaktische Positionierungs-System von Elite: Dangerous steht Ihnen zu Diensten.




					www.edsm.net
				




Solange sowas nicht zu oft passiert, finde ich es amüsant. Ich frage mich allerdings, ob ich mitten im Abyss (wo ich zur Zeit herumgondle) auf Odyssey wechseln sollte? Bock hätte ich ja schon, es mal auszuprobieren. Aber kommt man dann in jedem Fall auch unfallfrei zurück?

Verdammte Neugierde ...


----------

